# sore & large pores on nipple



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi
Wondered if you can help. I seem to be going through the usual nipple changes but have also noticed that I have a few large pores on one areola, in the same place where there are "goosebumps" on the other nipple. The pores look like holes and are rather sore. Is this usual?

All thanks

JacLaw


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Breasts do change during pregnancy, however, it is difficult to know what to advise you on without seeing you.  If one is starting to feel sore, I would get it checked by your gp, just to be on the safe side.

Let us know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

Have made an appointment to see my GP. Both breasts are sore but the area I mentioned is more tender so best I get it checked out.

All best

JacLawx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Just to let you know that my GP thought I may have blocked ducts so am on course of antibiotics. Thanks for advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope they work for you.  Thanks for letting us know xx


----------

